# South Padre Island is this true?



## LynnW (May 29, 2008)

I just read a new review on RCI for the Royale Beach & Tennis Club on South Padre Island which said that it is not a good place for golf as it is always windy. I have 2 weeks booked for next spring in Texas and was looking at a third week on South Padre Island which would be the first week in April. Is it really too windy to golf? If so would the golf be okay in Brownsville?

Lynn


----------



## riverdees05 (May 29, 2008)

We were on South Padre Island on Christmas week a few years ago and it was really windy all week.  Probably would have made golf difficult.  We flew in and out of Brownsville and it didn't seem as bad.


----------



## ace2000 (May 29, 2008)

Hi Lynn,

We went there about 10 years ago in early June, and was actually planning on setting up a tent on the beach and share a weekend with some friends.

We couldn't even set up the tent, the wind was so bad.  That's all I know about the wind on Padre Island!  We ended up driving back to their place, and spent the weekend there.

Have you tried some of the weather web sites for that area?  They usually can give you a history of what the wind speed has been in the past.  Here's a link to historical weather at Corpus Christi, TX and also contains wind info... scroll to bottom of page.  

http://www.wunderground.com/history...rpus+Christi&req_state=TX&req_statename=Texas

You can change the date if you wish.


----------



## thinze3 (May 29, 2008)

*South Padre Island is great!*

You must know something that I don't. I have been to South Padre Island several times and cannot remember ever seeing a golf course.

There may be a couple of golf courses across the causeway bridge in Port Isabel. Yes, it is windy on SPI, and golf would be difficult. That wind diminishes as you get away from the coast.

I have a trade request in with II for SPI during Spring Break 2009. It probably will NOT come through as SPI during is very high demand during that time. We shall see.


----------



## Hophop4 (May 29, 2008)

We will be going to Royale Beach on September 5th.  Hope the weather is great.  This will be first time for us to South Padre. ......and we get to take the TUG Banner with us!!!


----------



## thinze3 (May 29, 2008)

Hophop4 said:


> We will be going to Royale Beach on September 5th.  Hope the weather is great.  This will be first time for us to South Padre. ......and we get to take the TUG Banner with us!!!




Royale Beach is part of the Saida Towers complex. It is great! Royale Beach is the timeshare buidling while Saida Towers 1-4 are full ownership condos.

We have stayed there and really enjoyed our stay. My oldest DD has rented a 3BR condo there for her spring break friends the last two years. They won't stay anywhere else, because during spring break, Saida is virtually ground zero.

Have fun. If you have any questions give me a shout.


----------



## LynnW (May 29, 2008)

thinze3

I did check and I know that there is at least one golf course on the island. If we only wanted to play 2 or 3 times would it be reasonable to drive off the island to Brownsville to golf? We don't mind driving to play so long as it is less than an hour. I'm thinking it would be worth the drive so we can still enjoy Padre Island as well.

Lynn


----------



## sfwilshire (May 29, 2008)

LynnW said:


> Is it really too windy to golf?



I'm not a golfer, but my first thought when I read your post was of the golfers at Pebble Beach. Now THAT is windy! Wouldn't wind just make golfing more challenging and therefore more interesting?

Sheila


----------



## thinze3 (May 29, 2008)

South Padre Island Golf Club is in Laguna Vista, about 10 miles from Port Royale. It is basically on the other side of the Laguna Madre bay. I would think you will have all the fun you want there. If not, Brownville is about 35-45 minutes away. There you may find several decent courses - I don't know.

Also, you have to try The Sea Ranch Restaurant. Constantly voted one of the top 500 restaurants in the US, it is fabulous!


----------



## LynnW (May 30, 2008)

sfwilshire said:


> I'm not a golfer, but my first thought when I read your post was of the golfers at Pebble Beach. Now THAT is windy! Wouldn't wind just make golfing more challenging and therefore more interesting?
> 
> Sheila



I can tell you're not a golfer! For me golf without the wind is challenging enough   

thinze3  Thanks for the info    The restaurant looks great! 

Lynn


----------



## PA- (May 30, 2008)

I've played golf on padre island.  I remember it being on the far south side of the island (to the right as you cross the bridge, while the hotels are to the left).  It was very windy and therefore very difficult.


----------



## LynnW (May 31, 2008)

Sounds like our best choice would be to drive to Brownsville to play. Are the pool areas at the Royale Beach sheltered from the wind at all?

Lynn


----------



## thinze3 (May 31, 2008)

LynnW said:


> Sounds like our best choice would be to drive to Brownsville to play. Are the pool areas at the Royale Beach sheltered from the wind at all?
> 
> Lynn



Please don't take the wind talk too much to heart. It is no worse than many seaside resorts.

Yes, the wind by the pool is relatively calm, blocked by the condos themselves.


----------



## LynnW (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks thinze3

I still have a few days before I can book but decided to go ahead with it. It's not like we plan on playing golf every day so it should be fine. I'll let you know if I have any other questions.

Lynn


----------

